# Wevorce



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Interesting...

E-Divorce Startup Wants to Make Splitting Up Painless

Thoughts?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I think starting a company that takes money out of the pockets of thousands of attorneys is ballsy to say the least.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

You can do your taxes that way, so why not divorce? plug in all the info, and voila!

I've hear of the company that can do split ups for you - they will call or text your girlfriend or boyfriends, so you don't have to. That would bummer to be dumped through third party ...


----------



## wanttolove (Jan 25, 2012)

I talked to a Wevorce attorney last year. He was very helpful and up front. Wevorce is not for everybody, he explained, but it's good to help keep down the costs as well as promote an amicable split. At the end of the Wevorce process, all of it facilitated by a Wevorce mediator, the divorcing couple has an agreement they can take to the courthouse and file. The process is designed to eliminate the need for an attorney, but the mediator is an attorney who can not represent either party.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Actually, this is kind of what I did. XH and I didn't have many assets to split, no kids, and not a lot of liquid cash to pay lawyers. It wasn't worth it for either of us to hire lawyers, since we agreed that we wanted to split everything down the middle, no spousal support, and we each were going to keep our respective retirement accounts. I went to Rocket Lawyer to draw up the settlement agreement, which walked me through it, step by step. And then I went to a free divorce clinic, which provided a packet like that (except that it was assembled by the clinic with state-specific forms) and walked you through everything, step-by-step. And they did cover more complicated things, like custody and such. I skipped that part.

Rocket Lawyer: $40
Court Filing Fee: $80

Not having to deal with all the bullsh!t and lawyers: Priceless

I have to say, though, this was made easier by the fact that my XH and I were both being reasonable and fair with one another. Neither of us felt entitled to more than half. That made it easier.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I have been friends with lawyers and doctors and understand that they are a business who tries to make as much money as they can from a client or patient. I lived in Texas which allowed for a quick and low cost divorce. You split the property and that was it as far as I can remember. No alimony at the time but that was 45 years ago. Used to cost $250 for a divorce. The married couple who lived next to us would divorce every time they wanted to have sex or date someone else. The wife was as bad as the husband when it came to that. They were married and divorced 5 times in the 2.5 years we lived there. 

I think arbitration is the best way. With lawyers, the spouses both get to vent their hatred of each other by making each other fight for everything. If my wife wanted a divorce, she could have everything because I make enough to start from scratch. I would stay away from lawyers. One of my doctor friends told me that there is nothing better than a patient with good insurance who is agreeable to take any test suggested. One of my lawyer friends told me that he would talk to the other attorney and work it out as to how many billable hours they needed and then did things to use those billable hours. He said it was easy in most divorces because each spouse wanted to win and not give in to anything easily. Plus he slept with a good number of the women he represented. He was a good looking guy who drove an expensive sports car.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

It's like a wi vibe, only you put the batteries in backwards. 

It even costs about the same, only you both don't get laid. 

Well, by each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

